# New CK2610 HST SE lot of things not working



## foxriders91 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi! I just bought a brand new 2021 Kioti CK2610 HST SE and since the beginning the stereo, the interior roof lights, the top front and back exterior work lights and the A/C don’t work… I checked the fuses in the fuse box and all the fuses are good, so I don’t know what to do! Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!!, back to the dealer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like some part of the wiring harness may be have become disconnected or never hooked up. I'd be contacting the dealer as well.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would not take it back to the dealer..............I would make the dealer come and get it for no charge...... Sounds to me like the dealer either didn't check everything out before he released the tractor to be sold.....


----------



## foxriders91 (Nov 27, 2021)

That’s what I’ve done, I called the dealer and they came to take it back to the shop to check what’s going on! I will post here when they call me back after they find out!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

foxriders91 said:


> That’s what I’ve done, I called the dealer and they came to take it back to the shop to check what’s going on! I will post here when they call me back after they find out!



Stay on their asses and make sure that they get it fixed right and in a timely manner..........I would be calling them about every other day to find out when it will be done and brought back.......


----------



## foxriders91 (Nov 27, 2021)

They brought it back the same day and now everything works! It was a bad plug/switch with a recall on it they said! Now the only little problem I have is that my radio works fine but can’t find any FM frequencies… I think the antenna isn’t plugged in or there’s no antenna at all!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

foxriders91 said:


> They brought it back the same day and now everything works! It was a bad plug/switch with a recall on it they said! Now the only little problem I have is that my radio works fine but can’t find any FM frequencies… I think the antenna isn’t plugged in or there’s no antenna at all!



Just sing to yourself, bro......That is a station that you will always like and no commercials.................LOL


----------



## Duckman4 (3 mo ago)

Just got word from my dealer in regards to my Ck2610. I have 50.8HRS on mine. They said an internal fault caused the seals to go on the hst. After 1 month sitting there for just it's first service, I now need a new hst from Korea. Looks like I'll be using the 26" snowblower this year! 
Not a happy camper. Hope yours all hold up well.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Duckman4 said:


> Just got word from my dealer in regards to my Ck2610. I have 50.8HRS on mine. They said an internal fault caused the seals to go on the hst. After 1 month sitting there for just it's first service, I now need a new hst from Korea. Looks like I'll be using the 26" snowblower this year!
> Not a happy camper. Hope yours all hold up well.



Wow, that really sucks...............This is the first time I have heard anyone have any major issues with the HST drive on a CK series tractor............I have about 125 hours on my 3510 and no issues at all......I would try to lean on the local dealer to give you a loaner if he has any used ones on the lot at all......Worst he can do is say no......


----------

